

Who does cut the wood? (a meditation on Object Oriented Design) - sandeepshetty
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3835299/object-oriented-design-problem

======
damiankennedy
This is a good example if you also include a Saw class and an Axe class. Saw
and Axe implement ICutter and IUsable. The Tree class implements ICuttable.
Then Worker class calls ICutter.cut(ICuttable)

